

Introducing WhoseKidAreYou (Cool- Subtype Evil) - barry-cotter
http://yorksranter.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/introducing-whosekidareyou/

======
jrockway
The best way to ensure that you never implement a cool idea is to setup a
Google Group where other people you've never met can "discuss" it with you.

Just sayin'.

~~~
csbrooks
And one of the best ways would be "just code the thing up". Make some simple
prototype and put it online. Doesn't seem that tricky, really.

